# 'Simply Audi' @ Beaulieu 29/04/18 - NOW WITH PICTURES!



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I've booked a stand for the *Simply Audi* event at *Beaulieu National Motor Museum* on *29th April* on behalf of the *mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group*, and would like to invite anyone with a mk1 to join us on our stand for the day.

There's a Facebook event page set up for those going to register interest 
( https://www.facebook.com/events/179263326131556/), or if you're not on Facebook then please let us know you've bought a ticket and want to be on the stand in the comments below. 
Currently we have 14 people going and 10 'maybes' from the Facebook group, and would welcome more!

I have to let the Beaulieu organisers know attendance numbers 2 weeks prior to the event so they can allocate enough space for us all, so please get your names down early. _(Please could you put your full first name and last name initial, as this'll help tally it up with the Facebook page and help us avoid double-booking spaces for people)._

As this stand is specifically for mk1 TTs, *Club Audi* are offering spaces for mk2s and mk3 on their stand - TTF member ScoTTy John knows the details of this so please contact him for details.
Hopefully we can have stands somewhere near each other.

Full details for the event and ticket purchase information are on Beaulieu's website: https://www.beaulieu.co.uk/events/simply-audi/

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

If anyone with a TT is interested in coming along then please book a ticket and get your name down.

We currently have 17 mk1 TTs going and 12 other 'maybes' on the Facebook group, with anyone from the TTF obviously welcome to join us.

Along with all the other marques of Audi going it's shaping up to be a cracking day out.


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Count me in for the club stand, I've purchased an advance ticket.

Sue


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Count me in for the club stand, I've purchased an advance ticket.

Sue


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi, I have a Mark III but cannot find ScoTTy John to send a pm, and I'm getting a bounce back from his email address on the Club Audi website. I'd rather be on their stand than in the general parking area.

Any ideas how else to contact ScoTTy please?
Thanx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

susicab said:


> Count me in for the club stand, I've purchased an advance ticket.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

Of course you're more than welcome to park with us and we'll definitely save you a space on the stand. 
(unless you'd prefer to park with your usual lot?)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

MClaine55 said:


> Hi, I have a Mark III but cannot find ScoTTy John to send a pm, and I'm getting a bounce back from his email address on the Club Audi website. I'd rather be on their stand than in the general parking area.
> 
> Any ideas how else to contact ScoTTy please?
> Thanx


Hi MClaine55,

Apart from direct messaging ScoTTY on the Forum I couldn't tell you how to contact him I'm afraid 

But if you're still stuck for a group to park with by the event then please contact me and we'll reserve you a place on the TTF stand.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Martin


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry Martin my mistake, but will pay a visit to your stand.

Sue


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sue,

Ok, no problem - I thought you'd go with them.

Hopefully see you there.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Martin

To save me messing up the MKI gathering I've bought a ticket and will go with TTOC as I thought TTF and them were one in the same. Hopefully that doesn't mean excommunication for me 

They don't seem to have any MK IIIs so I might be the odd one out, but defo not an ugly duckling!
Jez


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Jez,

OK, no problem - we've always worked on the principle you're free to park with whoever you want, on whatever stand you choose, so enjoy your day with the OC. 
No doubt we'll be wandering around all the stands and will be over to admire your mk3. 8)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Very kind of you thanks. Looking forward to a good day. Never been to such an event before so will be interesting
Jez


----------



## Thatheriams (Apr 18, 2018)

yep, i'm feeling the exact same way! visit website waiting for it to come! wishing to be there as well!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thatheriams said:


> yep, i'm feeling the exact same way! waiting for it to come! wishing to be there as well!


 Thatheriams, if you do decide to come along and want to park up on the Forum stand then please let me know and we'll reserve a space for you.


----------



## JDB (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll be here in my newly purchased Noggy TT on the EditionNoggy stand.
I'll come say hi! Equally feel free to come see us too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else want to come along to this?

From the mk1 Facebook group we've got 23 mk1 TTs, one stand-in A4 (for a poorly mk1), and a friendly mk3 TT.

All are welcome, and a warm welcome to all.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Martin, thanks for the chat yesterday. Enjoyed the show and Beaulieu has more to offer than many venues. At least 380 cars were present, so a good turnout for a first event. Regards, Jez


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Jez,

Yes, great to speak to you yesterday, hope you enjoyed the show - despite the cold and grey weather it seemed to be a great turnout by all the groups for what was Beaulieu's first 'Simply Audi' event. Hopefully we'll see you at a show in future soon.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's some of my pics from the Simply Audi show - if anyone's thinking of attending one of the many shows over the coming summer I'd thoroughly recommend you book a ticket and join us on one of the joint _*The TT Forum*, *Audi TT mk1 Forum & Community* Facebook group and *TT mk1 Owners Club* Facebook Group_ joint stands.

Hopefully see you soon.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and some more...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and finally.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Great pictures thanks Martin


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Just found some pictures from the Beaulieu website

https://www.flickr.com/photos/beaulieu_hants/sets/72157690469340500/


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

bathchoppers said:


> Just found some pictures from the Beaulieu website.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/beaulieu_ ... 469340500/


Oh, nice! 
But I'm getting a 'Page not found' message on the Flickr page there - do you have the longer link? (maybe one without the (...) ellipsis? There's obviously part of the full URL missing)


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

Try this

https://www.flickr.com/photos/beaulieu_hants/sets/72157690469340500/


----------

